# NanoBSD 9.1 system hangs at boot: "Root mount waiting for: GRAID"



## allan_sundry (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I have server: 
- system on flash - NanoBSD 8.2 (8.2-RELEASE-p10 amd64)
- jails on ZFS - zmirror tank

```
# zpool status
  pool: tank
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        tank        ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

Hardware:
- SYS: Supermicro SuperServer 6015V-MRLP
- CPU: 2 x Intel Xeon E5345 2.33GHz
- HDD: 2 x Hitachi Deskstar 7K500

When I install NanoBSD 9.1 system hangs at boot:

```
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Array Intel-948a5053 created.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Disk ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Subdisk Volume0:0-ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Disk ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Array started.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Subdisk Volume0:0-ada1 rebuild start at 0.
GEOM_RAID: Intel-948a5853: Subdisk Volume0 state changed from STARTING to D
Root mount waiting for: GRAID
Root mount waiting for: GRAID
...
```
message "Root mount waiting for: GRAID" is repeated.

But I do not use a GEOM in system NanoBSD 8.2 or NanoBSD 9.1!

How to fix it?

P.S.

```
# geom disk list  
Geom name: cd0
Providers:
1. Name: cd0
   Mediasize: 0 (0B)
   Sectorsize: 2048
   Mode: r0w0e0
   fwsectors: 0
   fwheads: 0

Geom name: da0
Providers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 8166703104 (7.6G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w0e0
   fwsectors: 63
   fwheads: 255

Geom name: ada0
Providers:
1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   fwsectors: 63
   fwheads: 16

Geom name: ada1
Providers:
1. Name: ada1
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   fwsectors: 63
   fwheads: 16

# geom disk status
Name  Status  Components
 cd0     N/A  N/A
 da0     N/A  N/A
ada0     N/A  N/A
ada1     N/A  N/A
```


----------



## allan_sundry (Mar 19, 2013)

I use the GENERIC kernel. 
Most likely the problem is GEOM_RAID in the GENERIC:

```
# cat /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC | grep GEOM
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_RAID               # Soft RAID functionality.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
```

I'll try to fix the following settings:

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf 
kern.geom.raid.enable="0"
```

Are there any other ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

That disk was once in a RAID and there is RAID metadata still on it.  graid(8) should be able to remove that metadata.  Back up first.


----------



## allan_sundry (Mar 20, 2013)

I have not tried using graid(8), but the use of 
	
	



```
kern.geom.raid.enable = "0"
```
 helped me to fix problem.


----------

